# abt question



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

The menu sounds great. 

Regarding the ABT questions, when you slice the peppers in half longitudinally you have to lay 'em on the grill cut side up. Imagine they were a boat and you wanted to place them so they would float. In my experience sometimes some of the stuffing still oozes out. I've seen posts where just the cap is cut off, the seeds scooped out, and then stuffed, but I've never done that.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2007)

If you wrap the bacon tight and overlap it slightly the filling won't ooze out


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2007)

Do like witt says!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I use 50/50 cream cheese to cheddar with onions and chopped pecans for good measure. also, get yourself a rack that has holes in it to stand these up. Cut the cap and scoop wrap in bacon starting at the top and lap the bacon over the top the way you would bandage a cut on your fingertip. I am certain somebody here has a link to ABT racks......WELL? POST IT!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Jan 12, 2007)

I do the abt boats most of the time and just lay a strip of bacon on top. I  try all kinds of different peppers too. Japs are great but others like banana peppers work great as well.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

I make ABT's with what ever I have on hand. But you must always wrap them with the "John Penn" method with bacon. Dave showed me how ABT's are done right, before mine weren't so great. Good, but not great. It's hard to explain such a simple process for me, but once I have seen how to do it, It's easy. Thanks John and Dave! Now I want ABT's.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 12, 2007)

Here  are some I did cut lengthwise:










Here are some where I just did the cut on the end:










Please note these are extremely addictive.

You have been warned.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is also a rack you can buy for the jalapenos.

http://www.bbqblanton.com/jalapeno1.htm


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Racks*



			
				Markbb said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now _that_ is a good idear!


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

I mix creamcheese, the fine shredded chedder, garlic powder and chives. I like a lot of chives in mine. I do the "boat" style, but before I put the cream cheese in I throw a chunck of chedder down. I use at least a full piece of bacon and wrap it pretty tight using my pat pending method. If you pull the bacon out and seperate it before you begin your mix, it will warm up and stick without the need for toothpics. Watch your temp, because I believe the higher temps is what makes the cream cheese ooze. I've used Kraft bacon chedder cheese on the bottom before the cream cheese and they were excellant, but I cant seem to find it in the store anymore. On my next batch, Im going to try experimenting with a little horseradish...

Ive also wrapped thinly sliced sirloin tip under the bacon in the past. It turns the ABT from an app into a meal..They were really good !

Dang, now I want ABT's...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 13, 2007)

John: Kutters Cheese factory is right up the road from me. I'll look for some bacon cheddar for ya. I'm like a kid in a candy store there.   Horseraddish and hot pepper cheese curds are great.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 13, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Here  are some I did cut lengthwise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sure looks tasty indeed!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I'm making ABT's today :roll:  The power of suggestion...


----------

